# Albino Mating Pair and White Eggs?



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a mating pair of Albino Oscars, one is a Red Albino Oscar the other is a Red Tiger Albino Oscar. They recently spawned a couple days ago and the eggs were all white, would their eggs be white because they are an Albino breed or does this mean the eggs are dead?

Any feedback is appreciated, thx! Here are some photos of the female and her eggs:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

No its not for being albino. its most likely because the eggs are not getting fertilized.
are you sure they are male and female? 
does the one who should be male act like fertilizing when the female lays eggs?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Pics didn't show up.


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi Blu-ray; yes the female is the fish featured in the photo and the eggs were laid that colour... both male and female are an albino breed. I put the eggs in methaline blue all day today and just took them out (been over 48 hours now). The eggs are in a grow-out tank, I'm hoping I get some babies. ALSO, the female laid the eggs that colour, the photo was taken minutes after she finished spawning. I'm hoping she's not steril 

Dj823cichlid; Photos are working now (please don't mind the LAG) my IIS server had a small malfunction + it's on my slow residential line.


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

You can see a video of the pair spawning here:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=205036153624&ref=mf


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

Well the eggs were all dead, I guess my female is steril. I'll have to replace her sometime. Thx for the input every1.


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Kevin,
Well, pictures are not clear enough and I've not heard anything about females being sterile, I think its rare. usually doubts go to the male when the eggs go white while theres not a problem of fungus or very out of range water parameters ( include hardness ).

this is what my pair's eggs look like right after spawn :










they turn white after 1-2 days if they are not fertilized. unless they go darker after 1-2 days (gray-brown)

BTW, I think the answer of my question in the previous post is in the video, but I can't see it because I don't have a facebook account!


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 9, 2009)

Is this the first time they have spawned? If so they probably just haven't gotten it right the first time round. If the eggs are white it means the male hasn't fertilized them, the female has done her job, he just needs to do his. Next time they spawn i suggest leaving the eggs in until you have free swimming fry.


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

blu-ray; Your eggs look very healthy... unfortunately my female actually lays her eggs white coloured...

Linoleum; well I got the pair off someone from a trading board, and I've witnessed the female spawn twice now (twice in total).

If you can't see the video check out my videos here: http://www.aquariumroom.ca/index.php - You don't need a facebook.com account. There are 2 videos of the female laying eggs, just take a look.


----------



## ~Pandora~ (Nov 3, 2009)

Have you checked that they are not both female?

My Oscars have been practising and will lay then eat the eggs for a few times before I get a valid bunch that they will allow to grow.


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi Pandora... I definitely have a female and a male, unfortunate part of this thread is that the female is laying her eggs white. I'm wondering if she lays white eggs because she is an albino offspring or because she is infertile.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Kevin...

I had a female white Oscar for several years that was Sterile. She laid eggs regularly, they always come out white, rotated between two different male. I moved a few times while I had her and she did the exact same thing in every tank. Water was always slightly acidic (PH & KH) and moderate to soft hardness (GH)... Similar to their natural conditions...

I have talked to people though who had fertile female white Oscars, so please do not take this to mean that all or even most white females are sterile. You're just not the only one 

They are actually "Leucistic" not "Albino" though the term Lutino is more commonly used and is also accurate.

I've bred a couple other species of fish that were Leucistic and the eggs looked completely normal. So your Oscar being white is not the reason the eggs are white. Either the male isn't properly fertilizing them or the female is sterile...


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the great feedback Toby, she is definitely steril. I'll have to try a different female. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin Van Lith (Feb 19, 2005)

more pictures of my albino 'leucistic' oscars, the eggs come out white 


























Thx for all the feedback, looks like I'll have to get a pair of non leucistic or possibly find some fertile leucistic oscars.


----------

